# Hello everyone.



## vanvt92 (Jan 10, 2018)

My name is Ethards Daisy. I come from New York. I have just registered a acount on this forums. I’m very glad to make friends with everyone. I hope we will help and share together about our knowledge and experiences on this forum. I wish this forum will grow and develop in the future. Have a nice day!


----------



## petro (Jan 10, 2018)

vanvt92 said:


> My name is Ethards Daisy. I come from New York. I have just registered a acount on this forums. I’m very glad to make friends with everyone. I hope we will help and share together about our knowledge and experiences on this forum. I wish this forum will grow and develop in the future. Have a nice day!


You might have to lower your expectatons. Kind of a loony bin.

But welcome and hello.


----------



## Kat (Jan 10, 2018)

Tin Eye is your friend.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 10, 2018)

vanvt92 said:


> My name is Ethards Daisy. I come from New York. I have just registered a acount on this forums. I’m very glad to make friends with everyone. I hope we will help and share together about our knowledge and experiences on this forum. I wish this forum will grow and develop in the future. Have a nice day!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 10, 2018)

Kat said:


> Tin Eye is your friend.




I was thinking the same thing .


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 10, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> vanvt92 said:
> 
> 
> > My name is Ethards Daisy. I come from New York. I have just registered a acount on this forums. I’m very glad to make friends with everyone. I hope we will help and share together about our knowledge and experiences on this forum. I wish this forum will grow and develop in the future. Have a nice day!


Don't get creepy Hoss, you're gonna skeer the young lady lol


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2018)

Kat said:


> Tin Eye is your friend.



It's a Top Model, European version, 2015!  I've seen that picture before.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2018)

It's Zlata Ognevich from Ukraine who is also apparently a pop singer.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jan 10, 2018)

vanvt92 said:


> My name is Ethards Daisy. I come from New York. I have just registered a acount on this forums. I’m very glad to make friends with everyone. I hope we will help and share together about our knowledge and experiences on this forum. I wish this forum will grow and develop in the future. Have a nice day!



Where you from? Originally, where were you born?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2018)

Kat said:


> Tin Eye is your friend.








Ognevich and Timur Miroshnychenko hosting the 2013 Junior Eurovision Song Contest in Kiev


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jan 10, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Tin Eye is your friend.
> ...



So why would a Ukrainian pop singer be invading our forum, you think Putin might be behind this? That’s what I’m thinking.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



Maybe hoping to hook up with one of the stud muffins round here!


----------



## waltky (Jan 10, 2018)

Uncle Ferd says...

... "Well hel-lo there...

... sweet young thang."


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2018)

From now on, I am Kelsey Ballerini.  I'm not ChrisL anymore.  I am going to change my avatar to Kelsey Ballerini and you are all going to believe that I am her.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 10, 2018)

waltky said:


> Uncle Ferd says...
> 
> ... "Well hel-lo there...
> 
> ... sweet young thang."


Better take your Geritol before you start being frisky!


----------



## waltky (Jan 10, 2018)

ChrisL. wrote: _From now on, I am Kelsey Ballerini_

Uncle Ferd says...

... "Well, hel-lo there Kelsey Ballerini."


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jan 10, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> From now on, I am Kelsey Ballerini.  I'm not ChrisL anymore.  I am going to change my avatar to Kelsey Ballerini and you are all going to believe that I am her.



Hey ChrisL, ole buddy, ole pal, if use use that ballerina chick as your new avatar, can I have the one you use now?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2018)

waltky said:


> ChrisL. wrote: _From now on, I am Kelsey Ballerini_
> 
> Uncle Ferd says...
> 
> ... "Well, hel-lo there Kelsey Ballerini."



Have some respect!  I an award winning country western STAR.  I am posting here at USMB to meet people and make friends.  Have a happy day everybody!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 10, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



We could introduce her to Daniel.


----------



## waltky (Jan 10, 2018)

Uncle Ferd says...

... "Well hel-lo there...

... award winning country western STAR...

... sweet young thang!"


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2018)

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...



I couldn't do that to her!


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 11, 2018)

vanvt92 said:


> My name is Ethards Daisy. I come from New York. I have just registered a acount on this forums. I’m very glad to make friends with everyone. I hope we will help and share together about our knowledge and experiences on this forum. I wish this forum will grow and develop in the future. Have a nice day!


Howdy.


----------



## The Professor (Jan 11, 2018)

vanvt92 said:


> My name is Ethards Daisy. I come from New York. I have just registered a acount on this forums. I’m very glad to make friends with everyone. I hope we will help and share together about our knowledge and experiences on this forum. I wish this forum will grow and develop in the future. Have a nice day!



Welcome to the USMB.

You haven't revealed a lot about yourself, so let me tell you who I am.

I'm 78, male, and live in Lake City, Florida.

I'm retired, but during my long life I have worked a lot of different jobs including live-in farm worker, route salesman, chemical plant shift supervisor, restaurant worker (kitchen steward, breakfast and lunch cook and chef), postal employee, college professor and attorney. I also served in the United States Marine Corps.

I dropped out of high school at the beginning of the 10th grade.  I got my GED while in the Marines and decades later received an MBA from the University of North Florida and a JD (Juris Doctorate or doctorate in law) from the University of Florida.

I call myself The Professor, but not because I once was a professor. When I was a child, my friends called me professor because I had a rather large head. They weren't being mean and I liked the sound of the word. When I grew older and moved, my head was not so disproportionately large compared to the rest of my body and no one called me professor anymore. I really missed it and that is why The Professor is my screen name.

The things I like to discuss are the law, the bible, religion and politics. I am looking forward to your posts.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 11, 2018)

vanvt92 said:


> My name is Ethards Daisy. I come from New York. I have just registered a acount on this forums. I’m very glad to make friends with everyone. I hope we will help and share together about our knowledge and experiences on this forum. I wish this forum will grow and develop in the future. Have a nice day!


Nice Russian accent too !!


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 11, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> vanvt92 said:
> 
> 
> > My name is Ethards Daisy. I come from New York. I have just registered a acount on this forums. I’m very glad to make friends with everyone. I hope we will help and share together about our knowledge and experiences on this forum. I wish this forum will grow and develop in the future. Have a nice day!
> ...


She won't know what howdy means.

You need to say Zdravstvuyte !!


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 11, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


Exactly.

More likely KGB -- the new one.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 11, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL. wrote: _From now on, I am Kelsey Ballerini_
> ...


Yer funny, Chris. LOL!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 11, 2018)

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


Who is Daniel?  I was thinking about Mortimer for her, myself.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jan 11, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL. wrote: _From now on, I am Kelsey Ballerini_
> ...



Hey Kelsey, it’s customary for new members to provide a link to naked selfies.


----------



## petro (Jan 11, 2018)

Not another post by the OP? 
Must have got creeped out.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 11, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> From now on, I am Kelsey Ballerini.  I'm not ChrisL anymore.  I am going to change my avatar to Kelsey Ballerini and you are all going to believe that I am her.



Pretending can be fun!! I'm Fred Astair.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 12, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > From now on, I am Kelsey Ballerini.  I'm not ChrisL anymore.  I am going to change my avatar to Kelsey Ballerini and you are all going to believe that I am her.
> ...



Except that he is dead, so you may want to choose someone else.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 12, 2018)

My picture is not me either, just sayin'.....


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 12, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> My picture is not me either, just sayin'.....



And why do you use an avatar of another person's face to represent yourself?


----------



## OldLady (Jan 12, 2018)

vanvt92 said:


> My name is Ethards Daisy. I come from New York. I have just registered a acount on this forums. I’m very glad to make friends with everyone. I hope we will help and share together about our knowledge and experiences on this forum. I wish this forum will grow and develop in the future. Have a nice day!


Welcome!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 12, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > My picture is not me either, just sayin'.....
> ...



I do because..anonymity!  

As per the OP. Are you an immigrant to New York? Is the school system up there that bad to where you didn't learn Proper English?


----------



## miketx (Jan 12, 2018)

Hello OP! What can't you people be more inclusive like I am?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 12, 2018)

petro said:


> Not another post by the OP?
> Must have got creeped out.



This is SO common.  People always start intro threads "hello, I am here to make friends and to get to know people!" and then there are a dozen or so welcomes, and that person never posts again.  You can tell the ones who are serious by their intro and what it contains.  This is a political forum, so sharing of political views would be a clue that a person is a serious poster.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 12, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > My picture is not me either, just sayin'.....
> ...



Most people do.  But that's not why, it's cause I like it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 12, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Look who's talking now!    Your grammar skills SUCK.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 12, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



What's not why?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 12, 2018)

I mean seriously, who joins a political forum and says "hello, I am here to get to know you and to make friends!"    Well, PERSON, you are in the wrong place!


----------



## miketx (Jan 12, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> I mean seriously, who joins a political forum and says "hello, I am here to get to know you and to make friends!"    Well, PERSON, you are in the wrong place!


You are friend -phobic.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 12, 2018)

Ethards must be a family name, not sure...
Must be a preliminary to advertise a web/sex site I would guess


----------



## TheParser (Jan 12, 2018)

Hello, Original Poster:

Welcome.

I, too, am a new member.

As you start to read some of the posts, you will be *astonished* (as was I) by the amount of freedom of speech that is permitted here.

I try to show my appreciation by being as civil as  possible. Sometimes it is more courteous to express one's thoughts between the lines.

I look forward to reading some of your views in the coming days.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 12, 2018)

miketx said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I mean seriously, who joins a political forum and says "hello, I am here to get to know you and to make friends!"    Well, PERSON, you are in the wrong place!
> ...



I hate friends!


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 12, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I don't use a pic that is not me just because "others also do it" - I have used my own pic, but right now I'm pretty attached to Ava


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 12, 2018)

Seriously though, people here are NOT your real friends.  Lol.  This place is more phony than a celebrity's face!


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 12, 2018)

Okay, so lets look at the definition of "friend":

I personally like this one best.....
*a person you know well and like a lot, but who is usually not a member of your family: 

First off, how well do you REALLY know someone?  To me a friend is someone you enjoy being around.
There are many people I like, but few I really want to spend more than an hour or so with..... *


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 12, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> Okay, so lets look at the definition of "friend":
> 
> I personally like this one best.....
> *a person you know well and like a lot, but who is usually not a member of your family:
> ...



Means more than that.  A person you can trust and confide in should be included.  Do you trust or would you confide with anyone here?    If it is a person that I cannot tolerate for more than an hour, then I am not really being a "friend" to that person.  That is a phony friendship, and you really don't like the person at all!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 12, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I know right? That Ross really grinds my gears!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 12, 2018)

Sum of the OP:


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 12, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...





ChrisL said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Oh I didn't know room temperature was a disqualification.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jan 13, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> From now on, I am Kelsey Ballerini.  I'm not ChrisL anymore.  I am going to change my avatar to Kelsey Ballerini and you are all going to believe that I am her.


Cool.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jan 13, 2018)

Oh well, another one post wonder.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jan 13, 2018)

I'm originally from Milan, Italy. My real name is Fabio. I don't use my real pic as an avi but here is some of my modelling work;


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 14, 2018)

Treeshepherd said:


> I'm originally from Milan, Italy. My real name is Fabio. I don't use my real pic as an avi but here is some of my modelling work;



Fabio, you are SO overrated!


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 14, 2018)

Treeshepherd said:


> I'm originally from Milan, Italy. My real name is Fabio. I don't use my real pic as an avi but here is some of my modelling work;


Is that a Pussy Hat?


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jan 14, 2018)

I am Fabio. Give me a break, I'm 58 years old and past my prime as a model. Goodness sakes, I'm only a few years older than ChrisL.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 14, 2018)

Treeshepherd said:


> I am Fabio. Give me a break, I'm 58 years old and past my prime as a model. Goodness sakes, I'm only a few years older than ChrisL.



Fabio, you have always been ugly and overrated.  A model for cheesy romance novels is your claim to fame.  No talent there.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jan 14, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> > I am Fabio. Give me a break, I'm 58 years old and past my prime as a model. Goodness sakes, I'm only a few years older than ChrisL.
> ...



Whatever, Kelsey Ballerini.  I, the great Fabio, would challenge you to a run way walkoff right now but I need to take my poodles to the dog spa.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 14, 2018)

Treeshepherd said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Treeshepherd said:
> ...


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jan 14, 2018)

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


Is she into quantum computing? she said she was here to m ake freinds and you want to set her up with daniel? So much for making freinds here! I guess she might as well figure out she is swimming with sharks from the get go!


----------



## petro (Jan 14, 2018)

I think the OP got creeped and bailed.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 14, 2018)

Treeshepherd said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Treeshepherd said:
> ...



Hey, these are all MY new friends, I said.  Go find your own friends!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 14, 2018)

petro said:


> I think the OP got creeped and bailed.



You guys are creepy, what can you say?


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jan 14, 2018)

vanvt92 said:


> My name is Ethards Daisy. I come from New York. I have just registered a acount on this forums. I’m very glad to make friends with everyone. I hope we will help and share together about our knowledge and experiences on this forum. I wish this forum will grow and develop in the future. Have a nice day!



Greetings. 

First things first. Are you master of your domain?


----------



## JoeMoma (Jan 14, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> vanvt92 said:
> 
> 
> > My name is Ethards Daisy. I come from New York. I have just registered a acount on this forums. I’m very glad to make friends with everyone. I hope we will help and share together about our knowledge and experiences on this forum. I wish this forum will grow and develop in the future. Have a nice day!
> ...


Second, are you home on your range?


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 14, 2018)

vanvt92 said:


> My name is Ethards Daisy. I come from New York. I have just registered a acount on this forums. I’m very glad to make friends with everyone. I hope we will help and share together about our knowledge and experiences on this forum. I wish this forum will grow and develop in the future. Have a nice day!


This forum is the bomb. You can talk about anything here. Don’t get offended. If you are in a thread debating something you have to have thick skin. If you want to start a topic you can. If you don’t like someone you can block them.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 14, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I’m Tupac. Not dead


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 14, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



Tupac?  You aren't even a half pock!


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jan 14, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Fabio, hotter than Kelsey


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 14, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I’m actually Ron Jeremy aka the hedgehog


----------

